# email I just got about Crest Electronics



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

September 23, 2013

Dear Revolution User,We will have Revolution sets and receiver boards in stock on or about October 1, 2013 depending on customs clearance. I’m here to answer your questions and to do any repairs that may become necessary. Please watch our Revo store at the above address for information confirming the arrival of the stock at the address above.
I’m also committed to do repairs of Aristo Trains for the balance of 2013-2014 as well, but would like an R/A (Return Authorization) number from me informing me of what needs to be repaired. More time is taken doing the detective work to find the problem than the actual repair itself. You can contact me at [email protected]and I will send you an R/A number to put on the outside of the box.
Revolution parts are ordered for every 90 days for the next year ahead to guarantee that the parts will be in stock as needed. The T.I. chip is needed to be in a secure ordering position, so larger buyers will not claim precedent orders over our needs. This has been done and assures we will have product to make and sell regardless of sales. Conversely, we might have a large inventory of parts sitting on the shelf, but that has not happened since its release.
Thank you for your continued support.
Navin Shievdayal
Product Manager
Crest Electronics
www.crest-electronics.net[/b]


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

It appears Navin is parting ways with AristroCraft Trains. Note: I did not say Polk Hobbies. He notes Crest Electronics with no mention of Aristrocraft.com. He also stated" I am also committed to do REPAIRS of Aristro Trains for the balance of 2013-2014." Note he said repairs, nothing about warrantee work. But it will be done with contact with him directly, not Aristrocraft's web site or phone. 
Lewis announced Polk Hobbies will be moving to a new site? Is Aristrocraft moving with them??? Scott needs to remember to turn the lights off on the way out the door.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Nobody believes it. You'd best have your "I Love Aristo" badge all shined up and pinned on....you'll be bombarded with "bashing" comments. 
Lots of discussion along these lines. 
All started (Crest) when it was pointed out....gee, two months ago...that the mailing address for Crest was now Navin's house. 
And, Nick's "interview" of the Polks basically said to "pay no attention to the man behind the curtain". 
Nobody listens, they scream "bashing", and yet here it comes, out in public. 

Geez. 

TOC


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Aristo publicly stated that a major reason for "splitting off" Crest is that they are going at other markets.... that's completely understandable. 

Strange that this needs a public announcement, but it makes sense since Crest now has an independent web site. 

I think the part referring to Navin's duties to repairs for 2013 and 2014 seems to imply that he's going "into" the Crest side and eventually getting out of the Aristo side. 

Good for him, right now Crest looks like the strongest part of the business and I'm glad that he's in what I perceive as a more secure situation. 

He's always been a great guy to work with. 

Greg


----------



## iaviksfan (Dec 27, 2007)

So do you think the RX'S will be available through just CREST electronics or through say RLD and Kidman's as well? 
Greg R.


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

NTIM, but I got a notice from Dun & Bradstreet yesterday that the main indicators for Polk's Hobbies were up. Maybe they got their cargo container in? 

Can't remember why I signed up for that service & notice, must have been a late night.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Some body always has to read between the lines. I'm sure he will be doing the warranty work also. Later RJD


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By aceinspp on 25 Sep 2013 04:24 PM 
Some body always has to read between the lines. I'm sure he will be doing the warranty work also. Later RJD 
How DARE you suggest Aristo products need warranty work!
Really, RJ, you will have to get "re-educated" by the faithful followers over that comment.
I cannot believe you said that.
TOC


----------



## adir tom (Dec 4, 2011)

Let me say I would more than love AC to survive. I have a huge commitment in AC equipment. 
I have over 25 locos with Revo receivers and 6 transmitters. I have well over $10K of locos, rolling stock and buildings. BUT, I have a box of engines, I cannot get parts for. Some under warrantee. I have 3 diesel sound receivers that did not work directly out of the box. All I get is "when we get parts we will fix." One receiver has been sent back to me twice not fixed --none in stock. I had hoped with a previous order that they would be replaced.- Was told next order will have replacement parts!! we will see. Greg has posted similar experiences. Over the last few years, I have become very disillusioned. 

I am concerned others will take these and others experiences when deciding to make purchases. especially to buy any common replacement parts when ordering engines etc.


----------



## Curmudgeon (Jan 11, 2008)

Posted By adir tom on 25 Sep 2013 05:17 PM 
Let me say I would more than love AC to survive. I have a huge commitment in AC equipment. 
I have over 25 locos with Revo receivers and 6 transmitters. I have well over $10K of locos, rolling stock and buildings. BUT, I have a box of engines, I cannot get parts for. Some under warrantee. I have 3 diesel sound receivers that did not work directly out of the box. All I get is "when we get parts we will fix." One receiver has been sent back to me twice not fixed --none in stock. I had hoped with a previous order that they would be replaced.- Was told next order will have replacement parts!! we will see. Greg has posted similar experiences. Over the last few years, I have become very disillusioned. 

I am concerned others will take these and others experiences when deciding to make purchases. especially to buy any common replacement parts when ordering engines etc. 
I don't think anyone, anywhere, has said anything different about the survival of AC. The threads have gone on and on discussing the idiocy of the "interview", the age of the "new" items, things like that.
People who are hopeful of engineered fixes for things like the steamers, really want to know the information...like splined axles and wheels, loose screws, back-to-back, and flange thickness.
Just to see how the folks are listening...and if they're getting it right.
You wouldn't have the issues with the Mikado and Artic if they had splined axles,,,,nor the gauge issue on the 2-8-0 with proper flanges.
The latest bits of information pulled with much reluctance from at last one new owner of the 0-4-0 has been encouraging.

Parts is an issue, especially if shipments of partial containers continue. 

We get the positive news and use it. I don't think "I am concerned others will take these and others experiences when deciding to make purchases" is as big a concern as the continuous variation of stories, depending on who you talk to, and that silly interview.
The company would have been far better off, I do believe, if they'd kept quiet and not started in with "The sky is not falling!" bit....because nobody was looking at the sky until they pointed it out.

TOC


----------

